# Celtic knot jig



## AceMrFixIt (Feb 13, 2009)

Made with my jigs on the band saw. 
Step by step pics. Let me know if you have questions
For straight cuts
Added support for blank, its cut at 70 degrees.
Back support for blank
Blank on jig
Stock added to help support blank
front with blank in place
blank removed, this jig gives the kerf for the top part of my pen. Only cut half way into the blank on all 4 sides and filled with purpleheart
Angle cut at 70 degrees, can be changed to any angle desired
For cutting kerf for cross at 55 degrees. I cut all but about 1/32 into the blank. 
Only parts attached to jigs are the fences and miter slot runner on the bottom, all other parts are clamped in place.


----------



## Gagler (Feb 13, 2009)

try again?


----------



## kirkfranks (Feb 13, 2009)

OK, I'm guessing these are both for the band saw?

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Feb 13, 2009)

*There.....*

Thats much better


----------



## fiferb (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm not sure why you are standing the blank on end at 60 degrees. Why don't you lie it down like the second part?


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Feb 13, 2009)

*A different effect*

Bruce,
I can get a longer inlay and it seems easier to cut the kerf, feels safer too. Dont think you can cut from corner to corner in the other jig. Or am I just not seeing it right??? I will investigate further....


----------



## papaturner (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Rick,looks good.


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 13, 2009)

Bruce, 
   I think Rick nailed it for the feather look. The blank needs to be cut at 90deg to the blade and only cut about 1/2 way through. I've contemplated it and could only think of tilting the table 60deg. Bye the Bye....good looking pen.


----------



## fiferb (Feb 14, 2009)

OK, I get it. Guess I'm used to using a table saw. Makes sense for the long cuts on a band saw.


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Feb 14, 2009)

*Good,*

Thought I was losing touch with reality for a moment there................but I did fudge the angles a bit. One is 70 and the other is 55, I corrected that on the pics.


----------

